# cautivar



## eno2

Bronzin: La bibliotecaria me quiere cautivar. Me hace ojitos.

Zoals zo dikwijls bieden woordenboeken geen sluitende vertaling. 

Mijn Van Dale geeft alleen boeien en gevangen nemen. Geen van beide past. 


Interglot:





 *cautivar:*
 handboeien omdoen ; ketenen ; in de boeien slaan ; snappen ; betrappen ; gevangennemen ; aanhouden ; vatten ; arresteren ; in hechtenis nemen ; oppakken ; inrekenen ; boeien ; binden ; kluisteren ; aandacht vasthouden ; gekluisterd zitten 
 
 *Wiktionary:*
 cautivar → aanlokken , vangen 
cautivar → verleiden , aanlokken , bekoren , toelachen , trekken , aantrekken , verlekkeren , lokken , aanhalen , bezweren , bidden , smeken 
 

Verleiden, aanlokken, bekoren,  lokken, zou allemaal kunnen, vooral aanlokken.


Wat is beter? Mij aanlokken of:

De bibliothecaresse wil mijn aandacht trekken: ze oogknippert me toe.

Me hace ojitos is op zich al een vertaalprobleem.


----------



## YellowOnline

Zin 1: daar kan men in het Nederlands eveneens _boeien_ gebruiken. "_De bibliothecaresse wil mij boeien_". Frivool taalgebruik misschien - ik kan niet inschatten in hoeverre dit eveneens het geval zou kunnen zijn in het Spaans - maar ik zie geen bezwaren. We gebruiken immers ook "_geboeid zijn door iets_". Andere alternatieven zijn _vangen_ (denk aan "_een blik vangen_") en _ketenen_ (uiteindelijk een synoniem van "_boeien_") - een stilistische keuze. 

Zin 2 kan bijna letterlijk vertaald worden: "_Ze geeft mij oogjes_". Niet courant misschien, maar dat is geen criterium. Dit staat overigens in mijn VDGW met als betekenis 'flirten'. Opnieuw weet ik niet hoe frequent dit in de brontaal voorkomt.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Zin 1: daar kan men in het Nederlands eveneens _boeien_ gebruiken. "_De bibliothecaresse wil mij boeien_". Frivool taalgebruik misschien - ik kan niet inschatten in hoeverre dit eveneens het geval zou kunnen zijn in het Spaans - maar ik zie geen bezwaren. We gebruiken immers ook "_geboeid zijn door iets_". Andere alternatieven zijn _vangen_ (denk aan "_een blik vangen_") en _ketenen_ (uiteindelijk een synoniem van "_boeien_") - een stilistische keuze.
> 
> Zin 2 kan bijna letterlijk vertaald worden: "_Ze geeft mij oogjes_". Niet courant misschien, maar dat is geen criterium. Dit staat overigens in mijn VDGW met als betekenis 'flirten'. Opnieuw weet ik niet hoe frequent dit in de brontaal voorkomt.


Nee boeien bevalt me niet. Noch de letterlijke noch de figuurlijke betekenis lijkt me in de buurt te komen. Ik bedenk zojuist dat "aan de haak slaan" wellicht het dichts in de buurt komt van de bedoeling.
Ze geeft me oogjes
Ik kende de uitdrukking niet. Wat is VDGW? Van Dale Groot Woordenboek?


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> [...]Wat is VDGW? Van Dale Groot Woordenboek?



Jawel


----------



## eno2

Elle me fait les yeux doux, zeggen de Fransen voor 'me hace ojitos'.


----------



## bibibiben

Waarom niet: "De bibliothecaresse wil mij verleiden. Ze lonkt naar me." _Lonken_ is in elk geval gebruikelijker dan _oogjes geven_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Waarom niet: "De bibliothecaresse wil mij verleiden. Ze lonkt naar me." _Lonken_ is in elk geval gebruikelijker dan _oogjes geven_.






> Ja. Uitstekend. Maar:
> *LONKEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Blikken 2) Enigermate scheel zien 3) Een korte zijdelingse  blik op iemand werpen 4) Een lokkende blik werpen 5) Flirten 6) Gebaren  7) Lief aankijken 8) Loensen 9) Lief aankijken (crypt.) 10) Oogjes geven  11) Schuins kijken 12) Sjansen 13) Verlokkend kijken 14) Versieren 15)  Wenken 16) Zijdelings kijken
> Gevonden op http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/puzzelwoordenboek/LONKEN/1


Oogjes geven: staat ook bij deze opsomming. Ik kende de uitdrukking niet, wist niet dat ze bestond in het Nederlands.  

"De bibliothecaresse wil mij aan de haak slaan. Ze geeft me oogjes." heeft mijn voorkeur.
Of ook nog: "De bibliothecaresse wil mij versieren. Ze geeft me oogjes"

Versieren zijnde couranter dan verleiden. 

Ik beschouw 'aan de haak slaan' als een vondst. Staat  dicht bij het fysische  gevangen nemen  (de letterlijke zelden gebruikte betekenis van cautivar) . En dicht bij het overdrachtelijke "boeien" (de meer gebruikelijke  betekenis van cautivar). 'Ze geeft me oogjes' geeft  exact de  fysische oog activiteit van de bibliothecaresse weer. Beter kan moeilijk. 

Dank aan allen.


----------



## bibibiben

Enig gegoogel geeft nagenoeg geen treffers voor _oogjes geven_ in de betekenis van _lonken_. Als het al opduikt, dan is het in literatuur van oudere datum. Ik krijg dus de indruk dat _oogjes geven_ zowel in Nederland als in Vlaanderen verouderd is. Maar wellicht is het Spaanse equivalent eveneens verouderd? In dat geval zou het natuurlijk wél een treffende vertaling zijn.


----------



## YellowOnline

Toch nog iets kleins: 'aan de haak slaan' is inderdaad een goede keuze. Wat de tweede zin betreft moet men een keuze maken hoe dicht men bij de brontaal blijft. 'Oogjes geven' is zonder twijfel de beste keuze wanneer men dicht bij het origineel wil blijven. Als ik als vertaler was interpretatieve vrijheid zou hebben kies ik echter voor bibikens 'lonken'. Ik wist niet dat 'lonken' standaardtaal was waardoor ik dat achterwege liet (ook een vorm van hypercorrectie). Qua stijl geniet het in ieder geval mijn voorkeur.

_Zoo een schoon antieken woord gelijk 'lonken' moogt ge van mij gerust in eere herstellen_ 

(ondergetekende is 100 jaar te laat geboren)



bibibiben said:


> Enig gegoogel geeft nagenoeg geen treffers voor _oogjes geven_ in de betekenis van _lonken_. Als het al opduikt, dan is het in literatuur van oudere datum. Ik krijg dus de indruk dat _oogjes geven_  zowel in Nederland als in Vlaanderen verouderd is. Maar wellicht is het  Spaanse equivalent eveneens verouderd? In dat geval zou het natuurlijk  wél een treffende vertaling zijn.



Vandaar ook mijn vraag hoe courant deze dingen zijn in het Spaans. Dat speelt inderdaad een rol wanneer men een waarheidgetrouwe vertaling wil maken.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Vandaar ook mijn vraag hoe courant deze dingen zijn in het Spaans. Dat speelt inderdaad een rol wanneer men een waarheidgetrouwe vertaling wil maken.


Hacer ojitos: weinig courant precies. Bij een vraag daarover op een Spaans forum blijkt  een aantal Spanjaarden niet te weten wat het is. Een enkeling wel:



> Es Coketear! Pikar Los Ojos Rapidito....Jejeje


 (met schrijffouten inbegrepen)


----------

